# Video of -ND4SPD's- Yard Haunt 2008



## -ND4SPD- (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, I'm new here Just found these forums a few weeks ago although I've been doing the halloween thing for about 3 years now.

Although my display gets bigger & bigger every year, it's pretty mild compared to some of what you guys are doing.

I still have 2 props I didn't get finished in time (FCG & head peeper in a well). It's a months of work for 4 hours of glory... Oh well.... Just figured I'd share.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! I think you'll enjoy it here.

Love the little guy peeping over the tombstone.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome, nice display. Sure you'll fit right in here!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome again
nice video ND4
I like the lighting used


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

I enjoyed the walk thru. Thanks for posting and hey, Welcome


----------



## -ND4SPD- (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks guys. It's not very scarey & lacks the gore or realism many of you have in your own set-up's but but almost all the kids in our neighborhood are 6 & under. We got a ton of families with kids under 2yrs old this year. 

As the kids get older I'll move the display along with them. Probably have 65-75 kids total. Several of my neighbors were teasing me that they ran out of candy due to all the extra TOT's we bring in


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

nice display! Your lighting is impressive.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

First welcome to the board! 

Watched your video of the yard and I have to say from what I saw, you have a great start to being a terrific haunter, not that what you did this year wasn't very good because it was. Your use of colors and lighting was great. It looks like you used the space very well. Lots of variation and things to look at. Saw fog and heard music and sounds. Loved your pop up ghoul. Read that you were working on more props of your own. You have movie camera and computer skills assuming you made the movie yourself. You obviously love Halloween! All the ingredients for someone who will delight the neighborhood each Halloween and be remembered by the kids for a lifetime for making Halloween fun and special for them. 

I think finding the halloween forums and looking through the tutorials adds so much one's halloween haunting experience so you're in the right place. My husband and I only bought a house a few years ago so I'm really pretty new myself to setting up a yard. We also live in a young family neighborhood so I want my yard to be enjoyed by young kids as well as the older ones and understand your decorating concerns. We had a few young kids who were intimidated by the Hallowindows.com display we used in our upstairs bedroom window but one brave soul dragged his dad with him to the front porch to get himself one of the glow bracelets we were handing out with candy. His dad told me the story and I commended him for being brave enough to come to the door. I love seeing kids regardless of age ToTing. Do you guys have kids of your own? Hope to see you around posting.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

-ND4SPD- said:


> Thanks guys. It's not very scarey & lacks the gore or realism many of you have in your own set-up's but but almost all the kids in our neighborhood are 6 & under. We got a ton of families with kids under 2yrs old this year.
> 
> As the kids get older I'll move the display along with them. Probably have 65-75 kids total. Several of my neighbors were teasing me that they ran out of candy due to all the extra TOT's we bring in


I have been building mine up a little every year for the last 10 years. I do the same thing. Decorate for the little kids...lots of lights...no gore. It is fun!

I like what you did there. Very nice!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks good! Love the grave popper, and the night lighting is great. That guy in the window is cool, where did you get it?


----------



## OLYhaunt (Oct 12, 2008)

Scary Godmother said:


> Looks good! Love the grave popper, and the night lighting is great. That guy in the window is cool, where did you get it?


I liked that the most too. caught my attention  Nice yard you have there


----------



## -ND4SPD- (Oct 27, 2008)

Scary Godmother said:


> Looks good! Love the grave popper, and the night lighting is great. That guy in the window is cool, where did you get it?


I picked it up from Spirit last year.


----------



## -ND4SPD- (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind comments & warm welcome! Suggestions or criticisms are fine too.

I have a FCG already made but was waiting on the motor to arrive. It showed up at about 3pm on Halloween day so I just didn't have time. I had it as a static ghost last year though.

I'm making another tombstone peeper except I'm using a well & Samara from The Ring. I've seen a few variations of this around but not too many that move etc... It's turning out great so far. I just got all the motion triggering & LED lighting figured out. I'll post pics as I continue to finish it off.

I'd like to do a MIB as well but I need to finish off the 2 projects above & then get through the Holidays financially before I start this.

We'll see.... I'm sure I'll find something else I want to do between now & next Halloween


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

I love what you did with the yard. With the kids being young, I think you went in the perfect direction. Insted of going all "cutesy" you gave it a reall eerieness. The light in fog is great, and your head popper is awesome. I cant wait to see what you come up with for 09!


----------



## GrimProductions (Feb 13, 2009)

awsome Job


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great looking yard. Love the lights. I bet you can see your place from all over the neighborhood.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Great looking haunt, the pictures and video are well done, too! Our haunt isn't too scary either [sigh], but we get lots of tots regardless. Kids of all ages and parents, too. They come back each year and usually hang out in the street near our house for quite some time. Most of them know which props are new so I know they're regulars.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Very cool!
I really liked the peeping ghoul behind your stone... Too cool!

Something you may want to consider with your flood lights. I have found that putting them up above, and pointing down, casts a very natural looking "moon glow" to a cemetery. I would think you could attach them to your big arcway over your sidewalk path with no problem!

Anyways, great job!
Can't wait to see what you cook up for this year!
:jol:.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome..keep up the good work


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I agree with Tyler, not cute, but not to scary either. That way the little ones just have to be a little brave and have a good time. Your lighting is ok, but can be better. There is a good thread put out by Skull and bone the explains lighting very well. Looking forward to seeing next years yard.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Great start. I too loved the pop up and the guy in the window is terrifying all by himself. I shop at the spirit store here every year and can't wait to pick up one of those if they still have them. Keep up the great work, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

Your lights, fog, and overall ambience are great. Well done!


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Welcome to another Colorado Haunter!

Great yard!


----------



## mattjfishman (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good! As said above nice great job!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice job. I wish my video turned out as nice as yours. It will be intresting to see how you grow your yard as the kids grow.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

great haunt, i have to go along with the others comments, the pop up, and the window guy were great, and also, great lighting, i also do a sorta scarey, but no gore due to the location and, age of kids that come.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

welcome! Love the yard. If you like the looks of your floodlights on ground level, you ma want to consider hiding them behind fake rocks or other tombstones.

LOVE the peeper and sit-up!


----------

